# 3GS Or Android Based Phone?



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Upgrade time next month & I can't decide between a 3GS (not bothered about the 4G) or an Android based phone like the cool (but quite large) Dell Streak.


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmm, I`m in the same boat, fancy myself one them HTC Evo 4`s, but HTC have told me that there are no plans for bringing it to UK...may be able to get a friend in India to get me an unlocked handset though.
If not, then its down to the iPhone 4 or HTC Desire methinks.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

3GS. I doubt youd ever be dissapointed


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

HTC Desire better than the 3gs in about every way and cheaper. or wait for the HTC scorpion.


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm loving my HTC Desire :thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Upgrade time next month & I can't decide between a 3GS (not bothered about the 4G) or an Android based phone like the cool (but quite large) Dell Streak.


If your thinking of getting an Iphone on an Upgrade next month just wait a and get the 4G, i dont understand why you get a 3GS if the 4G was avalible for the same cost


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Gandi said:


> If your thinking of getting an Iphone on an Upgrade next month just wait a and get the 4G, i dont understand why you get a 3GS if the 4G was avalible for the same cost


It won't be though, the 3GS will get cheaper.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> It won't be though, the 3GS will get cheaper.


Youd still be able to get the 4 on a £45 PM contract with Unlimited Texts Interweb and 1200 mins for Free.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Gandi said:


> Youd still be able to get the 4 on a £45 PM contract with Unlimited Texts Interweb and 1200 mins for Free.


Or more than likely a 3GS on a £25 a month contract for free (according to the guy at O2). £45 a month is way too mucxh IMO


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Or more than likely a 3GS on a £25 a month contract for free (according to the guy at O2). £45 a month is way too mucxh IMO


Ah thats fair enough then, if O2 do drop the price of the 3GS calling plans they will be getting a call from me.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Same as me can upgrade from 1st of July, really unsure what to get, reckon I'll go for the HTC Desire though, not sure what others to consider. iphone is a bit too expensive for me personally.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

if the iPhone 4 is within budget then get it. 
Otherwise get the 3GS.

I am yet to find somebody that doesn't like the iPhone (*waits for somebody to prove me wrong*)


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

iphone 4g is more than likely not going to be cheap BUT the software will be out for the 3gs and better deals will be out for them (hopefully price cuts aswell as the 4g will be out) so id wait till end of the month and then see what you want. I use blackberry but iphones are brilliant phones


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

bjarvis2785 said:


> if the iPhone 4 is within budget then get it.
> Otherwise get the 3GS.
> 
> I am yet to find somebody that doesn't like the iPhone (*waits for somebody to prove me wrong*)


I honestly dont like them. My mate with a 3gs thinks my desire is better, faster, better screen. The iphone 4 is more on par though.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bjarvis2785 said:


> if the iPhone 4 is within budget then get it.
> Otherwise get the 3GS.
> 
> I am yet to find somebody that doesn't like the iPhone (*waits for somebody to prove me wrong*)


I don't have an iphone, my mate has had two and still has a 3gs, palm pre and now the desire, he says the desire knocks spots off the iphone, however more imprtantly is the iphone 4 may not be as pricey as some are guessing, as the media are now reporting that people are getting fed up of the iphone way as in restrictions, even now the front camera which was available since an SEK800 is only now available on the iphone, however video calling as we know it is not possible 
Also as other handsets are around at a fairer price and android apps are are not limited to mfr approved only, this is also a factor for software developers. HD 30fps recording has also been available elsewhere for a while now


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

I've read that a few Android phones can not access the Google Android Market even though they run Android. Also, some countries aren't listed as able to buy apps, so if you were to buy a phone from another country, you might want to look at its accessibility first.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Iphone, it will completely change the way you use a phone, I can't see myself ever replacing it, well until the 4 comes out very shortly :lol:


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

3gs! :thumb:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

HTC desire for me, with Froyo due later this year (Android 2.2) it'll be even better!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

got my desire last friday it wipes the floor with the 3gs, and to be honest the os4 has probably got a better screen hard to notice the difference but it has but thts about it. desire apps are gettin better, plays flash on the web something no iphone does or will.

End of the day peeps forget what the phones for when looking at a iphone its all about image and being one of the 'look ive got an iphone and being stung well and truly for it for most - Not all i accept so no offence intended


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

HTC Desire, got it about a month ago as I didn't want an iPhone and very impressed with it, they are easy to rootkit too so opens up even more options! :thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, I looked at iPhone, HTC Desire & Dell Stream last night in the O2 shop. I'm still undecided.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Android all the way. Once you've had widgets you suddenly realise how limited the iPhone is.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> Android all the way. Once you've had widgets you suddenly realise how limited the iPhone is.


widgets?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> widgets?


Home screen apps, like the weather or exchange rates, that is one thing I miss from my satio, it can be done but not for free or cheap enough


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

Had my Desire a few weeks now and its great, loads of great widgets, apps, most same as the iphone ones. 

you dont just have the icons like a iphone you can have 7 desktops with all diferent widgets,icons, folders etc.

the battery was a problem in my deisre till it had a sort on the apps i had installed and went from have it charge it daily or twice daily to charging once in 2 days now, 

and you will not be tired in a expensive contract like the iphone.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MattFletcher said:


> Had my Desire a few weeks now and its great, loads of great widgets, apps, most same as the iphone ones.
> 
> you dont just have the icons like a iphone you can have 7 desktops with all diferent widgets,icons, folders etc.
> 
> ...


I was surprised to learn the desire also does not support video calls


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Who actually uses video calls though.
Also the Desire does proper multitasking so you can do more than 1 thing at a time.


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

Avanti said:


> I was surprised to learn the desire also does not support video calls


 It dont but like said above who does video calls????

IMO its a great phone worth a try, ive played with my mates 3gs loads and it was good but i find the desire(android) better to use and more features


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

I reckon Im set on the Desire now, 3 weeks and I can upgrade.
dont want to pay anymore than £30 a month though. So its either

18months
100 mins unlimited texts + internet handset £99

or go for 24months and get

300 mins unlimted texts + internet handset £49


hmmmm not sure what to do, but I can get £68 from envirofone for my blackberry so nearly get the handset for free if I went for the 18 month contract.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Iphone 4G all the way, have played with the HTC desire and it is a couple of divisions lower!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

what does the iphone have over the desire? i think the pros of the desire out way the pros off the iphone. got mine £30 unlimited internet 500 txts 900 minutes and extra free bundle for unlimited texts which i can change.

so over 24 months thats £720 

iphone 250 (decent spec) 24 months at £40 = 1210 basically i will have free car insurance, and car tax for the year with the difference for a faster phone which plays full flash on the net


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

robj20 said:


> Who actually uses video calls though.
> Also the Desire does proper multitasking so you can do more than 1 thing at a time.


You would be surprised , but obviously not those that have handset we are talking about here, there was once s imilar question for picture messaging, if it was not part of the way forward then why is it semi included in the next breed of iphone?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MarkH said:


> Iphone 4G all the way, have played with the HTC desire and it is a couple of divisions lower!


But you have not tried an iphone4 to know


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Avanti said:


> But you have not tried an iphone4 to know


Ok then Iphone 3gs all the way then:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MarkH said:


> Ok then Iphone 3gs all the way then:thumb:


heh heh , gave up after I could not find the fm radio, just love doing cam to cam with my GF on the phone :lol:


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

I used to be like you guys playing top trumps with all the features on each phone, once you have used an iphone you really don't want to go back to anything else


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MarkH said:


> I used to be like you guys playing top trumps with all the features on each phone, once you have used an iphone you really don't want to go back to anything else


heh heh , my mate who has an iphone has also got the desire, I love my satio, only can fault it for the lack of indestructible armour cases 
But I know what you mean about top trumps, if a handset meets the owner's requirments they will be very pleased with whatever they have :thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks like it's going to be the Desire. This surprises me as I really wanted an iPhone, but the Desire just seams more "future proof" with the Android OS


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

HTC Desire ordered.


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

Good choice :thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Gillen said:


> Good choice :thumb:


Hope so, to be honest I'll rarely use most of the function I expect. The winner was that it's got am FM radio.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

wont regret it the money your saving plus the updates that are planne for the droid phones are awesome its developing very quickly


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

You will love it.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Just need to find some usefull apps now.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Advanced Task Killer
Astro - A file manager to browse the phone like on a pc.
Barcode Scanner
Battery Widget
beebplayer
Earth
FlashApp - Turns the flash on so it can be used like a torch ideal for finding cinema seats
Shazam

There just a few of the ones i have.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

You don't really need a task killer as Android is smart enough to juggle stuff around. I added to mine:

Wavesecure (backup-phone tracker)
Torque (OBDII reader)
Bubble (spirit level)
Netcounter (monitor usage)
ShopSavvy (barcode reader/shopper)
Shazam
World War


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Just need to find some usefull apps now.


Good excuse to repost this link:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=172079


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Got 3Gs a few days ago; SUPERB phone however after a few days

1) WHY can you not use an MP3 as a ring tone - madness and no apparent work around on itunes v9

2) Battery is ok not a patch on my Sony W995 - that said it is doing a HELL of a lot more

3) 3G "hung" - various hangs when switching between 3G and 2G - that said where i live it is right on the fringe.

4) Chargers - some of my old ipod chargers are not recognised - again why?!

Apart from that going well, nb ndrive Sat-Nav fo £4.99 is a bargain


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

whats the HTC Desire screen like in day light


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

David.S said:


> whats the HTC Desire screen like in day light


I would imagine the same as any other display, considering how much light the sun puts out, nothing man made is going to win against sunlight :speechles


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

yeh its pretty pants to be honest but you can adjust the brightness so should help.

task killer as mentioned you wont need, ,main app is watchdog which keeps track of data usage especially now im watching live footy in the office when the boss aint lookin


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Got a Desire last week and my daughter thinks it is much better than her iphone 3G thing.

I love the apps and like th efact I am not tied to Itunes for downloads.

Glad I was not an isheep at upgrade time.

Plus the google maps with nav and street view is awsome, the TomTom is stuck in the glove box now.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> Plus the google maps with nav and street view is awsome, the TomTom is stuck in the glove box now.


Is that a freebie download, would be ace for my cycling?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Is that a freebie download, would be ace for my cycling?


It comes pre-installed on the phone, not surprising as Google developed the Android operating system and hence why it works so well. :thumb:


----------

